# Google Anzeige - Falscher Titel



## oldputz1990 (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe heute etwas unfassbares entdeckt.

Hier ein Auszug meiner Website:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
  <head>
   <title>Farbeffekte - Thallinger</title>
    <!-- Meta Tags Anfang -->

    <meta name="author" content="yyyxxx" />

    <meta name="description" content="Farbeffekte - powered by Thallinger" />
    <meta name="keywords" content="xxx, yyy, ..." />
    <meta name="robots" content="index, follow" />
    <meta http-equiv="content-language" content="de" />
    <meta name="revisit-after" content="4 days" />
    <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
    <link rel="SHORTCUT ICON" href="http://www.geändert.at/image/favicon.ico">
    <link rel="stylesheet" href="css/style.css" type="text/css" />
   <link rel="stylesheet" href="css/slimbox.css" type="text/css" media="screen" />

    <!-- Meta Tags Ende -->

<script type="text/javascript" src="js/mootools.v1.11.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/slimbox.js"></script>
  </head>
  <body>
```

Habe den Namen geändert, da ich nicht möchte, dass der Name in den Google Anzeigen auftaucht.

Das Problem ist: Wenn man nach der Firma googelt, findet man die Seite, 

*ABER: Anstatt "Farbeffekte - Thallinger" (der Titel im Head bereich) steht ein völlig anderer.*

Es steht dann der Name einer Homepage (die im Link bereich meiner Homepage vorkommt) und dann "Kostenlose Joomla xxFIRMAxx". 
Meine Homepage ist nicht mit Joomla gemacht worden. Aber die Seite auf die weiterverlinkt wird, ist mit Joomla aufgebaut.


Ich bin völlig ratlos. Weiß nicht mehr was ich tun soll.....

Wieso hat meine Seite den Titel einer anderen Seite?


Bitte um Hilfe! 

Danke!


----------



## Maik (11. Januar 2010)

Moin,

da werden wir dir wohl auch nicht weiterhelfen können, außer dir zu raten, dich damit direkt an google zu wenden. 

mfg Maik


----------



## Psychodelics (11. Januar 2010)

Hi oldputz1990,

da ich deine Seite nicht kenne, kann ich dir nur eins sagen:

Da man den Google-Algorithmus nicht kennt, kann man nur spekulieren. Man weiß aber, dass Google nicht den Inhalt der Meta-Tags berücksichtigt, wenn der Inhalt der Seite anderen Content aufweist.

Dies wäre zum Beispiel dann der Fall, wenn der Name aus dem Linkbereich in <h1>-Tags steht. Für Google ist der Titel auf der Seite und der restliche Seiteninhalt schwerer gewichtet als das, was in den Meta-Tags steht.

Überprüf mal den Quellcode deiner Seite und schau mal, ob du <h1>-Tags verwendet hast, dass könnte schon mal n Anhaltspunkt sein.

Gruß, Adnan


----------



## Maik (11. Januar 2010)

Naja, was haben das Auslesen der META-Tags und des Seiteninhalts mit dem Seitentitel (<title>...</title>) zu tun, der in den Suchergebnissen offensichtlich mit dem Titel einer anderen Internetpräsenz benannt wird?

mfg Maik


----------



## Psychodelics (11. Januar 2010)

Der Inhalt der Seite hat eine ganze Menge damit zu tun.

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, geht Google stärker nach dem, was auf der Seite steht. Hat der Seiteninhalt nichts mit dem Inhalt der  title-, descritpion- und keyword-Tags zu tun, wird Google vermutlich eher den Seiteninhalt listen.

Das war früher mal, wo man Suchmaschinen noch leicht manipulieren konnte, man spekuliert doch schon, dass Google die Meta-Tags gar nicht mehr beachtet.

Gruß, Adnan


EDIT:
Zu dem können Backlinks auch entscheidend sein. Wenn alle Links mit dem selben Linktext auf seine Seite verweisen, kann es genauso gut passieren, dass Google seiner Seite den falschen Titel zuweist.


----------



## Maik (11. Januar 2010)

oldputz1990 hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist: Wenn man nach der Firma googelt, findet man die Seite,
> 
> *ABER: Anstatt "Farbeffekte - Thallinger" (der Titel im Head bereich) steht ein völlig anderer.*


Wenn ich z.B. nach "Farbeffekte Thallinger" suchen lasse, hat google lediglich drei Suchergebnisse. Eines davon ist dieser Thread, aber keines nennt die Seite (Domain) mit falschem Seitentitel.

Stellt sich mir die Frage, mit welchen Suchbegriffen du google gefüttert hast?

mfg Maik


----------



## Psychodelics (11. Januar 2010)

> Wenn ich z.B. nach "Farbeffekte Thallinger" suchen lasse, hat google drei Suchergebnisse. Eines davon ist dieser Thread, aber keines nennt die Seite (Domain) mit falschem Seitentitel.




Ja, das passt ja genau zu dem, was ich gerade meinte. Der Bereich  "Farbeffekte Thallinger" ist in seinem Beitrag mit bold-Tags ausgestattet und Google gewichtet das stärker. Hingegen der restliche Inhalt wahrscheinlich nur bedingt gelistet wird. So kann es denn auch passieren, dass Google einen anderen Titel anzeigt, statt den aus den Title-Tags bzw. eine Seite auch gar nicht listet, wie scheinbar in diesem Fall.

Gruß, Adnan


EDIT:
Ich denke, man könnte mehr dazu sagen, wenn man wüsste, um welche Seite es hier geht.

Hab hier noch einen interessanten Beitrag gefunden:


> Wenn dann im Titel etwas zu einem anderen Thema als im Text der Seite steht, ist die Seite auf jeden Fall schon unter verdacht eine Spam-Seite zu sein. Eine Seite über “Babywäsche” sollte keinen Titel zu “Motorrädern” haben.


----------



## Maik (11. Januar 2010)

Das würde dann bedeuten, dass der Inhalt der Seite mit dem Seitentitel überhaupt nichts gemeinsam haben.

Die "Spekulatius"-Zeit ist nun seit zwei Wochen vorüber, also warten wir jetzt mal ab, wie sich oldputz1990 hierzu äußert 

mfg Maik


----------

